
Libyojimbo: Library for creating secure client/server network protocols over UDP - ludwig
http://gafferongames.com/2016/06/17/introducing-libyojimbo/
======
gafferongames
Newer link! [http://gafferongames.com/2016/07/21/launch-of-
libyojimbo/](http://gafferongames.com/2016/07/21/launch-of-libyojimbo/)

